# My new ride



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Picked up beachtiger's freedom hawk the other day (finally). My first kayak, although I have fished a buddy's yaks a time or two in the past. Being a hardcore fly chucker, I need a yak that I can stand up in without breaking the bank. I have seen some sweet rides out there with pedals, autopilot, radar and whatnot......but that's not in my budget right now! 

Here we go, my first kayak thread, so be kind. 

My first impression of the boat was that it was loaded with features that I liked. I love the folding outrigger design, the casting brace looks to be begging for stuff to get strapped or clamped to it, and the cockpit area has a ton of open space. 

My first trip? Bass fishing. I have been strictly fly only since last September, but figured it was time to dust of the revo's and bang the banks for bucketmouths. My reasoning? I wanted to truly test the functionality of the boat. Can I stand and cast? Turn around? Keep a good line against the bank? Will I be able to manage the boat and a slow moving bait that requires alot of feel?

Overall the boat performed well. At least better than my ability to load pictures into this thread in chronological order so that they coincide with my dang thread....

The outriggers are great. The first thing I did was paddle out a bit, open them up, stand and jump up and down. No problems turning 360 degrees, walking around in the boat, etc. You can still put too much weight on one side though, and once you get an outrigger completely under water, game over. I didn't go for a swim, but I found my limit.

It paddled better than expected considering the reviews I have read. Still tracked like a dixie cup at times, but WOPMAO was a decent cruise, although I couldn't keep that up for too long. I liked paddling while standing up, and will probably get a SUP paddle with a push pole attachment for future use. 

Only complaint was that there are only 2 rod holders, and the dry storage in the outriggers is not very practical for me. I want a coffin box type storage in front on the deck, I may work on that first. 

I learned a few things: I have a ton of things I want to do to it to make it my own. I guess that modding these things is half the fun? It needs a paddle holder on the casting brace so I can put it down and have it within reach when I am standing. I need to rig up camera mounts for the DSLR and video. I can easily put a handle bar mount in front of me, but I am not sure about the side profile angle. I also need to find a way to keep my stuff dry! Everything gets wet on a kayak! You guys can chime in anytime. 

I am leaving a bunch out, but I feel that if the post is too long, no one will read it! 

Have some pictures....


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome to the addiction and great first kayak post. Modding the kayak is a huge part of fun . Ive known people to buy em mod them till the cant mod any more and then sell. Only to start the vicious cycle on another kayak. 
rod holders will be an easy addition . Great pics by the way, Im courious
what DSLR do you shoot with and how will you keep it dry?

thanks
Oscar


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Canon t3, and I have no idea! Pelican box probably, leash it, then only get it out when you feel 100% comfortable that you will be able to stay dry. I took it with me this time, but a surf launch would be a whole different game I'm sure.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Welcome to the addiction and great first kayak post. Modding the kayak is a huge part of fun . Ive known people to buy em mod them till the cant mod any more and then sell. Only to start the vicious cycle on another kayak.
> rod holders will be an easy addition . Great pics by the way, Im courious
> what DSLR do you shoot with and how will you keep it dry?
> 
> ...


Who could you possibly be talking about Oscar? Lol. Great post and can tell you're excited about it. Oscar is right, modding it to make it your own is half the fun. Did my last couple up well but still haven't learned how to catch fish! From experience, ram mounts seem the most versatile for cameras and plenty ideas floating around the net for stuff like that. Good luck and welcome to the realm of never ending modding!


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

timeflies said:


> Canon t3, and I have no idea! Pelican box probably, leash it, then only get it out when you feel 100% comfortable that you will be able to stay dry. I took it with me this time, but a surf launch would be a whole different game I'm sure.


Just a dry bag from Walmart would work fine. Throw in a towel and you're good. I carried a Sony nex system when sailing that way as anything with the pelican name on it is rather expensive.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bigkidneys said:


> Who could you possibly be talking about Oscar? Lol. Great post and can tell you're excited about it. Oscar is right, modding it to make it your own is half the fun. Did my last couple up well but still haven't learned how to catch fish! From experience, ram mounts seem the most versatile for cameras and plenty ideas floating around the net for stuff like that. Good luck and welcome to the realm of never ending modding!


Lol its this guy I know... "whistling".... lol

Bigkidneys where u at these days?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great setup and welcome to the plastic navy


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Lol its this guy I know... "whistling".... lol
> 
> Bigkidneys where u at these days?


Still in Pcola brother. Due to retire next March but staying locally at least until my youngest graduates in 2016. Sold my yaks but just bought another PA 3 weeks ago and slowly getting back into it. 2nd job and school has it taking a back seat at the moment. How's SD? Wife doing good? Sucks we ever got out to fish before you left.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

Timeflies, congrats on the new yak and like oscar said welcome to the addiction. Between oscar owning every kayak that was ever made and bigkidneys owning every camera that was ever made, they should be able to give you some good pointers on what to mod and what works best.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet ride! Congrats on the new yak. O*D*W


----------



## Axel_Nucanoe (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweet ride!


----------



## KrzyKjun512 (May 3, 2013)

Very Nice. :thumbsup:


----------

